# free sigs giveaway (twewy)



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

i've got 3, and i've found them in the images folder with bunch of old stuff o.O maybe i made them a little after twewy came out.. idk but
i don't want them so i can just change the name and i'll give'm to anyone so - yeah










hmmm as an old sig, does look a little.. you know





looks more cleaner... 





well photobucket wouldn't upload this pic so i just uploaded on my korean blog and used the pic link from that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (gosh WAY faster than using photobucket... instant o.O)
well i don't have much to say about this one.... looks like i messed around with the background a lot on this one




So if you want one, reply for the one you want


----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 26, 2008)

Whoa... Those look really good. =D

If you don't mind, may I have the third one? =)


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

kk.. uploading..
;D















choose whichever


----------



## m-dog (Aug 26, 2008)

thay all look very nice.
So could i please heve the 2nd one.
THanks alot


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 26, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> kk.. uploading..
> ;D
> 
> 
> ...


The first one out of those looks the best. =)

I'm not sure about your "rules", but may I use it on other forums? I will give a linkback to you if you require it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Can I have the first one?


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Aug 26, 2008)

may i plz have the second one?thx


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah i don't care- these aren't requested



@dieforit


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

@pokemongalaxy


----------



## kevenka (Aug 26, 2008)

may i get the second one just the way it is?


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

yup take it all you want


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't see them


----------



## flamesmaster (Aug 26, 2008)

Could i have the bottom one please?


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I don't see them


the 9th post

if you can't see them, press try quoting that post and you'll see the links

@flamesmaster
you want your name on it or just leave it


----------



## flamesmaster (Aug 26, 2008)

My name please


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## flamesmaster (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks! Great sigs btw


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

you are very welcome


----------



## Tenkaichi (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have the original or the source for the pic in the second sig?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

@dieforit

















[/quote]
Cool Thanks


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, you were the one that gave me that awesome Roxas sig way back when. Could I get the first one, thanks. XD


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GameSoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you make oneee more with the text in the center? I have the tendency to make avatars out of sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a lot!


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 27, 2008)

photoshop express failed me. i think i'll go back using my blog.( which just froze up on me)

firsttime photobucket helped.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Greatness.


----------



## Vincent T (Aug 28, 2008)

Can i have the second one please?
thanks alot


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you make another version of the Second one with DStemp on?
Pokemongalaxy is..  different and decided to use this, and the sig I made him for DStemp banners... and this the only way I can remove it without hurting his feelings.
Honestly, the way he treats graphics is embarrassing, Flashcard teams and dealers visit that site!


----------



## Vincent T (Aug 29, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

>



Thanks I Love it =)


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

if you dont mind can i get the 3rd one? and if you could can you put the text in the middle.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 29, 2008)

antoligy and thebestnaruto, i'll work on yours 2mrw...
just came back from swimming and already 10:12 PM in our time... (just came for a quick visit)


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can I get the 3rd one please just with Curley5959 on it.. Thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you can btw..


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> antoligy and thebestnaruto, i'll work on yours 2mrw...
> just came back from swimming and already 10:12 PM in our time... (just came for a quick visit)


ok sure thanks


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 5, 2008)

Could I have the bottom one please? And the name furthest to the right.


----------

